# Science Channel moving to Top 200



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i want to let you know that The Science Channel is moving to Top 200 today waiting for the uplink report.

Thanks


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Awesome. I'll have to check tonight.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

its up and runnung


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

What channel number? In HD?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

It is channel 193 and it is available in HD. Thanks.



vahighland said:


> What channel number? In HD?


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks


----------



## EDWIN MAESTRE (Apr 19, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> It is channel 193 and it is available in HD. Thanks.


I have AEP/Dish Latino/Sport/HD for life and even the old Platinum and I still can't get 193 in HD, ONLY when is on free preview. I wrote to the provider today directly, not Dish Network since they have been useless as a rusty nail and informed them why do people in Puerto Rico have 015 code in Red when you have the signal of 80 %. Next step is the FCC. My setup is 119/110/61.5. If no one does nothing I guess they don't need my money. :nono::nono:

All my receivers are High End VIP receivers.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Sci HD is on 72.7 and 129.


----------



## EDWIN MAESTRE (Apr 19, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Sci HD is on 72.7 and 129.


It is also on 61.5 transponder 10 for which I receive 75% signal strength.:nono2:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I think that's old info. As far as I'm aware it was moved from 61.5 to 72.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> I think that's old info. As far as I'm aware it was moved from 61.5 to 72.


193 HD (9490) is currently on 129° TP 19 and 61.5° TP 10.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks James.


----------



## EDWIN MAESTRE (Apr 19, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Thanks James.


I thought so. I still have 9490 on 61.5 in RED, code 015


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

EDWIN MAESTRE said:


> I have AEP/Dish Latino/Sport/HD for life and even the old Platinum and I still can't get 193 in HD, ONLY when is on free preview. I wrote to the provider today directly, not Dish Network since they have been useless as a rusty nail and informed them why do people in Puerto Rico have 015 code in Red when you have the signal of 80 %. Next step is the FCC. My setup is 119/110/61.5. If no one does nothing I guess they don't need my money. :nono::nono:
> 
> All my receivers are High End VIP receivers.


The provider has nothing to do with your inability to get the Science Channel. Try one of the DIRT team here. 
Probably the reason stems form your "split arc" set-up. Can you see the other eastern arc satellites? Did you try a check switch? Can you see the SD version of the Science Channel? Perhaps the SD version is on 72 or 77, you need to see the rest of the eastern arc in order for the 61.5 HD version to map down to 193.


----------



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

EDWIN MAESTRE said:


> I have AEP/Dish Latino/Sport/HD for life and even the old Platinum and I still can't get 193 in HD, ONLY when is on free preview. I wrote to the provider today directly, not Dish Network since they have been useless as a rusty nail and informed them why do people in Puerto Rico have 015 code in Red when you have the signal of 80 %. Next step is the FCC. My setup is 119/110/61.5. If no one does nothing I guess they don't need my money. :nono::nono:
> 
> All my receivers are High End VIP receivers.


The problem is DISH network are closed mind for puerto rico/usvi. there no EPIX too. i want more HBO HD like HBO Latino.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dbspr said:


> The problem is DISH network are closed mind for puerto rico/usvi. there no EPIX too. i want more HBO HD like HBO Latino.


I am curious why he gets a "015" signal error instead of a "013" programming not authorized error. But yes, you are right ... Science HD is not available in PR. The HD package for PR is not the same as the continental US.


----------

